# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Intelektualët shqiptarë dhe bektashizmi

## ATMAN

Naim dhe Sami Flamuri, Melbourn 

Intelektualët shqiptarë dhe bektashizmi 



Shumë personalitete të shquara , shqiptarë dhe të huaj, kanë shkruar për bektashizmin dhe bektashianët, për besimin dhe cilësitë, për vlerat dhe kontributet që ata i dhanë kulturës shqiptare. Mjafton ta nisim me korifeun - Naim Frashërin e me Samiun, me Gjysh Ali Gjirokastrën e me Abdy Frashërin, me Mit'hat Frashërin e me Evlia Çelebiun, me Natali Claire e me Hafëz Ali Korçën, me Syrja Vlorën e me Edwin E. Jacques, me Faik Konicën e me bijën e Gjirokastrës, Musine Kokalarin. Të gjitha këto mendje të larta panë dhe gjetën tek bektashizmi shprehjen më të çlirët të dëshirës se atdheu është mbi të gjitha, se atdheu është mëmë e atë, është gjuhë dhe vetvete, është besim dhe fe. Pikërisht këto shenja i pa "toska i madh", Abdyl Frashëri, kur përpjekjet për mëvehtësi i mbështeti në "babatë bektashjanë" të teqeve në të cilat u shtrua si mik e si bir përkrah të mirit baba Alush Frashëri; këto gjurmë bektashiane ndoqi edhe Edwin Jacques kur theksoi se ishin krerët bektashianë ata që dolën haptas në përdorimin e gjuhës shqipe. Ishte vetë Baba Ali Tomorri që në kohën kur ndalohej e përndiqej gjuha shqipe dhe ata që e përhapnin atë pohoi se qe në praktikën bektashiane ta shkruanin letërsinë e tyre fetare, poezitë dhe himnet në gjuhën e popullit. Shumë nga dervishët dhe baballarët e teqeve udhëtuan nga fshati në fshat, nga jugu në veri duke shpërndarë libra për rilindjen e Shqipërisë .Jo më kot poeti i madh, shpirti i kombit, Naimi "iu qas, kesaj feje me gjithë zemër; shkruajti libra e vjersha, që baballarët t'i kanë në nder të madh, e meritoi të quhet si një ndër themeluesit e kësaj feje në Shqipëri. Me atë mënyrë, gjithë bektashizmin e solli e e mbajti, në qark të kombësisë, të dashur," dhe shkroi për këtë qëllim edhe disa nga faqet e tij më të shkëlqyera në Fletoren e Bektashinjvet në Qerbelanë dhe Mësimet.Në frymën dhe nën fytyrën e bektashizmës lindën poetë,e gojëtarë të rrallë, sofra bektashianë, e çlirë, e hapur dhe nderuese ndaj besimeve të tjera të botës fali shpirtëra të ndërtuar mirë, zemra të gatuara me mirësi e mbrothtësi. "Pra në një koncert si Bektashizmi, ku dalin heronj dhe bienë dëshmorë njërëz me ide të nalta, poeti i ynë gjente lulishten ku do të çfrente më vonë si Bilbili i Majit. Gjithë sa ia ndjente shpirti dhe ia pëlqente syri, Naim Frashëri e gjeti të begatëshme në këtë lulishte. I frymëzuar nga"Hadika"ja shkruajti "Qerbela"- në; i mbushur me dëshirë dhe dashuri nga poemat e Nesimiut, Tyrabi-Aliut dhe Nijazi me shokë, ndezi ato drita të bukura të librës tij "Lulet e Verës"; duke marrë shëmbëlla nga Kajgusëzi dhe Viraniu me shokë, bëri "Fletore e Bektashinjvet", Thelbin e Kuranit, 'Fjalët fluturake' dhe vjershat e ndryshme," shkruan Gjysh Ali Gjirokastra. Lista e atyre që janë shprehur kësisoj është tepër e gjatë, por do të ndalesha e do të veçoja për t'i shtjelluar pak më gjatë disa prej shkrimeve të Faik Konicës dhe të Musine Kokalarit në lidhje me bektashizmin. Jo vetëm një herë dhe jo shkarazi, mjeshtëri i madh Konica i është kthyer e ka rimarrë në shkrimet e tij temën e bektashizmit si doktrinë dhe të bektashianëve si shfaqje e besimit. Mund të përmendim të paktën tre artikuj mes së cilëve njëri është i drejtpërdrejt dhe enkas për bektashizmin dhe dy të tjerët e trajtojnë këtë temë të ngërthyer brenda temave të tjera, gjithësesi të pa shkëputura nga objekti i referimit tonë. Shkrimi i parë i takon vitit 1897 dhe titullohet "Shënim mbi metafizikën e bektashinjve". Ky tekst i trajtuar në formë të lirë eseje është shkruar në frëngjisht dhe është botuar për herë të parë në Bruksel, tek Albania, vj .1, nr.8. Është interesante të vërehet se ky shkrim i Faik Konicës mbi bektashizmin, është shkruar vetëm një vit pasi Naim Frashëri kishte botuar "Fletorja e Bektashinjët" me po të njejtën vetëdije si Buzuku, sepse në gjuhën tonë nuk kishte ende diçka të shkruarpër bektashizmin. Nuk ka gjasa që Konica të ketë pasur dijeni për botimin e "Fletores..." së Naimit, pasi në esenë e vet Konica përmend vetëm vëllimin poetik "Lulet e verës"së 1890, mbi të cilin ai bën dhe komentet mbi bektashizmin. Të tërheq vëmendjen dhe të bën të theksosh faktin se si këto dy mendje të larta, thuajse në të njejtën kohë mendojnë gati të njejtën gjë, por me një ndryshim, në kahje dhe në destinacion. Naimi u përpoq t'u jepte shqiptarëve bektashianë librin e tyre të shenjtë, libër në të cilin atdheu dhe besimi ecin njësoj. Ai donte t'u dhuronte bashkëatdhetarëve të vet librin e ritualeve, lutësoren, uratën dhe shërbesat, librin e të lejuarave dhe të të penguarave, duke u përcaktuar atyre një famijle më të madhe ku klerikët janë të afërm, baballarë e gjyshë. "Fletorja e bektashinjët" ishte libër si të gjithë librat e shenjtëruar: mistikë e besim, poezi dhe mësime. Këtë u dha Naim Frashëri shqiptarëve më 1896. Në të njejtën kohë që Naimi punonte "së brendshmi" me shqiptarë, mendja e ndriçuar e Konicës mendonte tjetër gjë: ai u përpoq që këtë besim, tashmë i ngulitur ndër bashkëatdhetarët e tij, këtë vlerë shiprtërore ta njihte edhe bota. Ndaj dhe Konica, ky mjeshtër i pashoq i shqipes., e shkroi esenë e tij në frëngjisht dhe është mbase i pari që bëri përpjekjen që këtë besim të shqiptarëve ta paraqesë në dritë për ta bërëtë njohur. Këtu nuk është rasti të analizojmë me hollësi tendencat e Konicës në këtë ese katër-pesë faqëshe, por të vlerësojmë përpjekjen e tij për të lënë në katrtë diçka të shkruar edhe për teologjinë bektashinjve." Shënim mbi metafizikën e bektashinjve" është një  skicim i shpejtë dhe tipik i disa prej veçantive të besimit bektashian. Në të, ndonëse përciptasi, jepen të dhëna mbi  transmigrimin (përbartjen e shpirtrave) tek i cili bektashianët besojnë, mbi panteizmin, ritualin bektashian, festat e shenjta, dëshmorët dhe shenjtorët e këtij besimi. Por nga një këndvështrim tjetër në "Shënim mbi metafizikën e bektashinjve" ne gjejmë për herë të parë përkthimin në frengjisht të disa prej vargjeve të Naim Frashërit të vëllimit poetik "Lulet e verës". Artikulli tjetër ku Faik Konica flet për bektashizmin është është një portret që ai i bën Naim Frashërit në rreth dy faqe. Artikulli titullohet "Naim H. Frashëri" dhe është shkruar më 1901, një vit pas vdekjes së poetit. Në këtë artikull Konica veçon dy bigëzime të figurës së Namit: nga njëra anë si mësues - vjershëtor që do të kishte mundur e dëshirontë të shkruajë gjëra më pak të nevojshme e më shumë të bukura dhe nga ana tjetër njeh se Naim bej Frashëri pati edhe një tjetër nder: kuptoi dobinë që mund të nxjerrë kombësia jonë nga bektashizmi. Në këtë pasazh si dhe ato në vazhdim, Konica ngre lart vlerën dhe rolin e këtij besimi ndër shqiptarë dhe kontributin e Naimit si një nga themeluesit e bektashizmit në Shqipëri. Punimi i tretë, më i zgjeruari, më i ploti dhe më i rëndësishmi i Konicës mbi këtë temë është "Parashkresë mbi lëvizjen kombëtare shqiptare". Edhe ky punim i Faik Konicës është shkruar në gjuhën frënge dhe është i ndarë në pesë pjesë, sipas fazave historike që ndoqi kjo lëvizje dhe që merr përsipër të shtjellojë autori. Konica bën një paradë të ngjarjeve dhe fytyrave më të shquara të kohës që nga viti 1877 deri më 1899, sidomos në Shqipërinë e Jugut, në ngulimet shqiptare në botë dhe në kërkesat e tyre për t'u organizuar në shoqëri dhe për t'u shprehur në gazeta, revista e libra shqip. Dihet se në këto ngjarje një rol të rëndësishëm kanë luajtur edhe klerikët bektashianë si dhe besimtarë të grigjës së tyre. Kështu në këtë "Parashkresë..." gjen të bashkuar nën thirrjen e atdheut bektashianë e të krishterë që nga Abdyl Frashëri, Kulloriti, Vretoja, Mit'hat Frashëri, Ismail bej Vlora, Visar Dodani etj. Por pjesa më interesante e kësaj "Para-shkrese ..." është pjesa e fundit, e ashtutitulluara "Tabelë alfabetike e patriotëve kryesorë dhe e atyre që quhen të tillë".Është një befasi nga ato që jemi mësuar t'i presim dhe i kërkojmë e I gjejmë përherë tek penda e Faik Konicës. Është zanafilla, embrioni i një fjalori të parë kategorish njerëzore me persona të vërtetë, real dhe ku kriter I vetëm matës është atdhedashuria dhe kontributi ndaj vendit tënd. Ndoshta një libër i këtillë është unik edhe gjetiu. Është si një Who is Who i ditëve të shkuara. Në këtë pjesë të fundit të "Parashkresës..." jepen të dhëna dhe skicime edhe për disa figura bektashi-ane të kohës ku Faik Konica skicon herë me vija të trasha e me karbon e herë me laps të hollë e linja të kujdesshme.Gjejmë në këtë fragment të dhëna mjaft interesante për Baba Ahmetin e Koshtenit për të cilin Konica thotë se është murg bektashi dhe patriot i shkëlqyer duke dhënë njëherazi dhe një shënim telegrafik mbi mënyrën e rrallë të veshjes së tij. Më pas vijohet me skicimin e shehut bektashi të Tepelenës, Dautit, i cili ka ndjenja patriotike, siç thotë Konica. Në vazhdim gjen të dhëna mbi karakterin dhe gjendjen e Mit'hat Frashërit dhe përmendjen mes dhuntive të tjera edhe faktin se ky djalosh ka përkthyer në shqip jetën e Vilhem Telit. Po kështu, në këtë tabelë alfabetike ka shënime e të dhëna të shkurtëra edhe për pjestarë të tjerë të familjes bektashiane. Siç e theksuam që në fillim, krahas shumë e shumë figurave të tjera që trajtuan në letra bektashizmin ishte edhe bija e Gjirokastrës. Musine Kokalari. Në temën e mbrojtjes së diplomës së saj, Romë 1941 temë studimore mbi poetin kombëtar Naim Frashëri, Musineja i kushton një vend të rëndësishëm dy problemeve: 

1. problemit të doktrinës bektashiane, 

2. çështjes së ndikimit të kësaj doktrine tek Naimi. 

Kapitulli i I, pjesa II, e këtij punimi mban titullin "Storia e dottrina dei bectashi". Që në krye autorja thekson faktin se e ndjen të nevojshme që për të paraqitur mendimin e Naim Frashërin të bëjë një historik të shkurtër, në rreth 7 faqe të daktilografuara rreth bektashizmit që frymëzoi shumë nga veprat e poetit.Këtë kapitull, Musine Kokalari e trajton sa në rrafshin e përgjithshëm, -atë të historisë së bektashizmit botëror, - aq edhe në përfaqësimin e tij në Shqipëri.Padyshim që, për efektin e kohës kur u shkrua ky punim, - që për fat të keq nuk është përkthyer dhe nuk është botuar ende në shqip, - pengesat që rendit autorja për  sistemimin e lëndës dhe mospasjes së një historie të plotë, veç disa teksteve të shkurtër e fragmentarë, tashmë janë kapërcyer. 

Kështu, po të kapërcejmë pengesën që kjo vepër e shkruar herët, por e lexuar vonë, 60 vjet pas hartimit të saj, do të gjenim në këtë punim mjaft të dhëna të vyera. Musine Kokalari bën një panoramim dhe sistemim të drejtë të njohurive duke na dhënë herë - herë edhe të dhëna interesante mbi figura të shquara të besimit bektashian, që nga Haxhi Bektashi, Baba Ballëmi, Ali Pasha Tepelena, baba Shemimi, Baba Nasibi, baba Alushin, etj si dhe të ndodhive madhore që e kanë shoqëruar këtë besim që kulmon me Qerbelanë. Autorja na bën të ditur të dhëna bigrafike rreth Haxhi Bektashit dhe pelegrinazheve të tij që nga Qerbelaja ku vizitoi varrin e Huseinit e deri në Jeruzalem ku vizitoi edhe varrin e Jezu Krishtit. Gjithashtu në këtë punim gjejmë edhe shënime mbi misionin e dishepullit më të zgjedhur të bektashizmit, Sari Salltëkut në Ballkan ku ai përhapi këtë besim të ri dhe ngriti teqetë e para në Budapest, Bosnjë, Shkup,Ohër, Janinë, Edené dhe Krujë, ku, siç shkruan Musineja, " edhe sot  besohet se është varrosur ky shenjt."Gjithashu në këtë punim gjejmë të dhëna edhe për përkatësinë bektashiane të besimit të Skënderbeut si dhe disa nga vlerat e çmuara të këtij besimi që nga misticizma, toleranca, mirësia e gjer tek të drejtat dhe respekti ndaj gruas. Mes këtyre rreshtave gjejmë edhe një herë rastin të konfirmojmë të dhënën e Konicës rreth mbështejes që bektashianët i bënë Abdyl Frashërit në përpjekjeve të tij për ta bërë Shqipërinë. "Më 1877, pas traktatit të Sh. Stefanit...vëllai i madh i Naimit, Abdyli, thirri në Frashër krerët ë bektashizmit shqiptar për të mbrojtur idenë kombëtre", shkruan autorja. Në fund, Musine Kokalari e mbyll këtë historik të shkurtër duke veshur doktrinën bektashiane me vargjet dhe prozën e Naimit rreth dritës, vallazërisë, mirësisë, mbrothtësisë, dashurisë njerëzore, - pika mjaft të rëndësishme këto të themelit të besimit bektashian i cili dikur, sot dhe gjithmonë ka qenë dhe do jetë, po në ato pozita siç i pohon Musine Kokalari në fund të punimit: "Për nga këndvështrimi social,bektashizmi mbron barazinë mes burrit dhe gruas, kundër dogmave të vjetra të besimeve të tjera. Nga këndvështrimi politik bektashizmi është shprehur për një nacionalizëm të zjarrtë që vë mbi çdo gjë idenë sublime të atdheut." 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

